
All Hail the Pizza Saver, the Tiny Piece of Plastic Protecting Your Pie - kschua
http://www.eater.com/2016/9/27/13033254/pizza-saver
======
qohen
A cute song about the inventor [0], apparently from a British comedic radio
program(me), "John Finnemore's Souvenir Program" [1]:

[0] [https://soundcloud.com/otterintheflightdeck/carmela-
vitale](https://soundcloud.com/otterintheflightdeck/carmela-vitale)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Finnemore's_Souvenir_Prog...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Finnemore's_Souvenir_Programme)

